# Non-profit sector



## Chilli (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello,

I have just moved to Vancouver from the UK and I am very interested in working in the non-profit sector. Does any one know of how to find out about internships or job advertisements in this area? 

I know about charity village and idealist etc...

I am going to volunteer for projects to gain experience but if any one knows more I would be very grateful for any help.

Thank you!


----------

